# Anyone been to camping sanguli salou



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

hi all i will be making a reservation shortly at camping sanguli in salou spain for may-june. has anyone been there?? if so your comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

didn't stay at Sanguli but stayed at Cambrils Playa. beautiful site. We went with camping cheques and paid extra for a special pitch. Wasn't very special but was nearer to the pool and restaurant etc. We went in May and it wans't too busy, weather good
we only stayed 4 nights but on reflection should have stayed more
Frankie


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

we stayed at Salou, but parked on seafront near the marina, medium sized car park with water nearby if you fancied a little wild camping


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, both useful i have checked out 'Canbrils Playa Don Camilo' many thanks to Frankie. Plan now changed i will be staying at the Don Camilo for the whole of next May, taking advantage of the 50% discount for old un's. They are going to send me their Brochure/Price list November.


----------



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

Is this the Don Camillo at Cambrils. If so then we stayed there 3 years ago. It was our first ever campsite in Spain and won't be forgotten.
Good site,last year they were building a new entrance from the main Salou-Cambrils road so that should be finished by the time you go. Its about half a mile to cantre of Cambrils, easy pavement walk and it is in the main busline to salou. I think it is every 20 mins or so).
Fantastic huge pool, we were there in May and had the pool to ourselves. Wekends came alive with the Spanish. Cafeteria/bar (quite plain but who cares the weather was good so all is outside) and we could hardly believ the prices of food and drink. This was a mainly Spanish site which wwas good value. Totally different from Cambrils Park.
Enjoy we might see you there
FRankie


----------



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

I went there last year by motorcycle. It was a bit "hi de hi" but a very pleasent stay. My 8yo son loved it and keeps asking me to take him back to "camp goolie"!


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks again for that Frankie, it is indeed the Don Camilo in Cambrils and i hope i do get to see you next May. Just for interest i found it on google earth zoomed right down to it, see what you mean about a big swimming pool. good bit of info regarding the new entrance. i have a new tomtom 700 and guess what, don camilo is there as a poi. couldn't be easier. 
Lou


----------

